# Saving Dad's boat



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Trying to save my dad's '84 Stumpnocker. Had it in the water a few times and noticed a crack between the storage boxes and the bottom was flexing when running in chop. I feared water in the hull and drilled some drain holes. Less than a gallon of water came out, but the wood floor was wet. I've cut out a part of the floor that was soft and found a split in the glass bottom. 
Wondering if I should cut out the remainder of the floor since it was flexing. I have been letting the boat dry for over a year to make sure all moisture is out of the hull. Fans, heat from the 
garage, etc.
View attachment 7740
View attachment 7741
View attachment 7742
View attachment 7743
I've never worked with fiberglass and I'm starting to feel like I'm in over my head.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ouch. A split in the bottom of the boat(?), usually means the stringers are shot.

Major, major job.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> Ouch. A split in the bottom of the boat(?), usually means the stringers are shot.
> 
> Major, major job.


Thanks. Don't think there are any stringers. Its a flat bottom and it does have 2 ???? besides the keel. There is no flotation or foam in the bottom at all.
View attachment 7749


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Wondering if I should cut the whole floor out even if it feels solid. I don't think the plywood floor is stuck to the glass on the bottom of the boat. Have heard of expanding foam being used in boats. Wondering if I pour it under the floor if it will add strength and stop the flexing. Would appreciate any input the brain trust may have on how to get this thing ready to use. Thanks in advance.

Will post some more photos tomorrow of the part of the floor I have removed.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I would rip out all the bad wood, glass in stringers and pour new foam in, glass in a new floor. I would use epoxy. It's a tough and long job but it is worth the fort in my opinion... good luck! Bringing back that old skiff will feel rewarding!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

They are called strakes and, in this case, appear to be doubling as stringers.They are probably glassed over wood.
Take the deck out and see what is going on.
Doing it right the first time will keep u dry!


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> They are called strakes and, in this case, appear to be doubling as stringers.They are probably glassed over wood.
> Take the deck out and see what is going on.
> Doing it right the first time will keep u dry!


Thank You. I had a brain lock last night when posting. 

Starting to think I should cut out the whole floor. If I do, then I can epoxy the new one down to the glass bottom and make sure the bottom is solid and does not flex. Not sure about the boxes. I think they may be doubling as braces for the sides.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Took a closer look today at the bottom and the wood looks to have separated from the glass in the center of the boat. I have no problem cutting out the floor, but I am hesitant to removed the boxes. I think they are for bracing and on one, the side console is tied into it. Would appreciate suggestions on how to attack this.
View attachment 7791
View attachment 7792
View attachment 7793
View attachment 7794
View attachment 7795


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Good pics of the floor.It looks like they "creased" the the hull to give some rigidity ...like car fenders.
You might be able to lift the boxes a little of the wood so u can remove the wood and slide some glassed nida core in the gap and reglass.

The most correct way would be to pull it all out and epoxy in a whole new composite floor.....great weight savings.

The cost factor way would be to make sure there are no cracks in the hull--fix em---- and cut some "flooring material" to fit around the boxes and epoxy in.I would go w/ a composite material for weight and longevity.Good source below V


http://bateau2.com/howto-index.php


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> Good pics of the floor.It looks like they "creased" the the hull to give some rigidity ...like car fenders.
> You might be able to lift the boxes a little of the wood so u can remove the wood and slide some glassed nida core in the gap and reglass.
> 
> The most correct way would be to pull it all out and epoxy in a whole new composite floor.....great weight savings.
> ...


Thank you for the info. I want to fix it right and one time only.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The best long term approach would be to gut the hull completely and start over with the bare hull. That would pare down a lot of weight and would be much stronger. But it's a big job to do that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes - gut it. If one spot is rotten there is a great chance that all of it is on its way.

Cut the floor around the boxes and then clean the wood off and you can just glue them back into place.

Fix the strakes from the both in/out. Glue wood to the hull and then continue with the rest. The great thing about the Stumpknocker is that it is an easy boat re-do.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Yes - gut it. If one spot is rotten there is a great chance that all of it is on its way.
> 
> Cut the floor around the boxes and then clean the wood off and you can just glue them back into place.
> 
> Fix the strakes from the both in/out. Glue wood to the hull and then continue with the rest. The great thing about the Stumpknocker is that it is an easy boat re-do.


Thanks. That sounds like a plan I can accomplish with a little time. One question. Will the side console need to be braced if I removed the box on that side?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JBonorden said:


> Thanks. That sounds like a plan I can accomplish with a little time. One question. Will the side console need to be braced if I removed the box on that side?


Can't tell from the pic. But remove it and get it out of the way to make your life easy. Putting it back on looks like a 15 minute job.


----------

